
Huawei Official Acknowledges Ability to Clandestinely Access Mobile Networks - evanb
https://www.lawfareblog.com/senior-huawei-official-acknowledges-ability-clandestinely-access-mobile-networks
======
kimsant
I feel uncomfortable when an analysis of a thread is taken in a so politically
biassed way. We should ask ourselves if is any different with a network build
by European providers or American.

The answer is no. Just we don't care if NSA, Cisco or Ericsson can do it, they
are in our side.

Then why do we all overreact so much when 1 agent does A, while actually all
the agents are doing A, and for ever they did before?

I do know this is not PC, I will get some karma down votes. Just willing to
look at mediatic push of this topic of Huawei from a more broad point of view.

~~~
chillacy
Many of us are uncomfortable with both on principle. It's not like most
commenters here welcome NSA surveillance with open arms. If anything, a long
standing culture of doing it here in the west normalizes it for all developing
countries, who don't want to be at a disadvantage.

------
qtplatypus
I am not sure that this reading between the lines is an acknowledgement. Since
Huawei is a Chinese company and the native language is not English I am unsure
that terms that have one implication in English have the same implication in
mandarin.

------
protocolture
He didnt though

